# Rub without salt



## pheasant16 (Aug 31, 2018)

All new to me.  The forum and cooking without salt.

Am wondering if anyone has experimented with reduced salt and could offer advice as what worked, didn't etc.

Since BBQ is time and labor intensive, would like to have a reasonable starting point so as not to have to reinvent a wheel that may already be out there.

Thanks


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 31, 2018)

Use salt substitutes like Mrs. Dash, or just leave it out altogether.
I'm on a 2000 mg a day myself.
So if a recipe calls for 1 tsp, and I use 1/4 tsp, I figure I've reduced it 75%.


----------



## ravenclan (Aug 31, 2018)

on my brisket and ribs I do not use salt only what is in what ever rub i use but i never add more salt.
my friends can not tell the difference so i have gone the salt free way on every thing i smoke unless its a brine but then you rinse the food off after the brine.


----------



## Gwanger (Aug 31, 2018)

I get your trying to reduce your salt content, I have read that it is not the salt that is bad for you but the anti caking agents in table salt, so I use kosher salt or canning salt that has no anti caking agents and have just canned an abundance of tomato sauce no salt and just used a lot of fresh herbs, you don't even miss the salt.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 31, 2018)

Be very careful !!!  Salt is a necessary electrolyte for your body to function properly...   I had a friend that reduced salt...  had some bad reactions and his doctor did a blood test..  Told him he was low on sodium and to eat more salt...
You can add flavor by using MSG and reduce your salt...  and still retain the sodium, but in lesser quantities...


8 Tips for Using MSG in Cooking and in Recipes
By Kaye Taylor Posted on July 25, 2017

Using MSG (monosodium glutamate) gives flexibility for reducing the salt in recipes. Play around with reducing the salt while adding a sprinkle of MSG. Often it’s possible to reduce the overall sodium in a recipe by almost half without diminishing the good taste.
MSG harmonizes well with salty and sour tastes, but it contributes little or nothing to sweet or bitter foods.
Where does MSG work best in recipes and in cooking? Think meats, poultry, seafood, vegetables, soups, casseroles, egg dishes, gravies and sauces.
MSG is added to foods before or during cooking. Add it at the same time during the cooking process as you would add salt, pepper or other seasonings.
Approximately one-half teaspoon of MSG is an effective amount to enhance the flavor of a pound of meat or four-to-six servings of vegetables, casseroles or soup.
As with all flavorings and spices, taste levels may vary from individual to individual.
Likewise, don’t overdo. Overuse of MSG or other seasonings may result in an undesirable taste.
MSG makes good quality food taste better, but will not improve the flavor of poor quality food.


----------



## ravenclan (Aug 31, 2018)

All is true but it also depends on the person. most of the food we eat or drink has the required sodium in it.

my doc had me cut my salt intake and i decided not to add any salt to my food after it was cooked. the result is lower blood pressure for me, but like i said this depends on the person. and he also advised me MSG.

Why is MSG bad for your health?
The labels are meant to ease consumers' worries, because MSG, which is used as a flavor enhancer, has for decades been popularly linked to various health problems, such as *headaches* and allergic reactions. It's even been considered a factor in infantile *obesity*.
What are the side effects to MSG?
*These reactions — known as MSG symptom complex — include:*

Headache.
Flushing.
Sweating.
Facial pressure or tightness.
Numbness, tingling or burning in the face, neck and other areas.
Rapid, fluttering heartbeats (heart palpitations)
Chest pain.
Nausea.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 31, 2018)

Here is the rub I use on almost everything.
It contains no salt!
Al’s Best Rub

1 1/2 cups raw sugar (turbinado)

1/4 cup red pepper flakes

1/2 cup granulated onion

1/2 cup granulated garlic

1/2 cup black pepper

1/2 cup smoked paprika

1/4 cup Spanish or Hungarian paprika

Pork, chicken, even beef. It works on everything.

Al


----------



## pheasant16 (Aug 31, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Here is the rub I use on almost everything.
> It contains no salt!
> Al’s Best Rub
> 
> ...



Thanks all.

Going to reduce by 75% and go with that for the rub.

Being a medical folk I know all about sodium.  It's not as much the amount we shake on at the table, it's the hidden that gits ya.  So when I want salt I add at the table.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 31, 2018)

ravenclan.... morning....
you may not like this information..  read the entire thread...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/flavor-enhancers-go.258577/


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 1, 2018)

I am, of course, on a lo-salt diet, but now and then "I forget"......
On Wed. night my wife came home late and brought home McDonald's, a large fry, a chicken sandwich and a burger.  The next night she went and got a supreme pizza from Li'l Caesar's, had 3 pieces, during halftime of the Cowboy's disaster.  Went to bed at 12:30, back up at 1:30 am and was trembling, BP was 224/120 and almost ready to go to the hospital.

Took another BP pill and it calmed down, went back to bed.  I printed out the bank statement and saw the two charges for Wed. and Thurs. then it dawned on me what happened - salt overdose, big-time!


----------

